# meeting in sandestin feb. 4-5th



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i posted this in gen. chit-chat but i figured that more of you would see this here. a meeting will be held in sandestin feb. 4ht-5th and flounder are on the menu. i pulled this off their agenda sheet. 

Issues (Flounder Review & Discussion Presentation) 
<LI>Review and discussion of flounder life history, stock status and requests to <U>increase the</U> <U>bycatch allowance of flounder in shrimp</U> <U>trawls</U>,<U> reduce the recreational flounder bag</U> <U>limit, and prohibit the use of gigs to harvest</U> <U>flounder.</U></LI>

<U>date and times are posted in gen. chit-chat.</U>make plans to attend this meeting or they will stop gigging.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

uh-oh


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Some people are COMPLETE MORONS!! Somebody somewhere actually wants to allow shrimpers to catch and keep more flounder and allow the sportsmen who actually target flounder to keep fewer fish? That makes a hell of a lot of sense, doesn't it? Hint: if you are a shrimper and want to catch and keep more flounder, stop shrimping and start floundering. This is complete BS. As for lowering the creel limit on flounder from 10to 2 or 4 per person per day, I wouldlike some good proof that we need to. Even by their ("The Staff's") own charts and graphs flounder harvest has remained stable since 1996 and has even increased in some cases. If this were deer harvest numbers and we saw an increase in harvest numbers over time people would be yelling for increased bag limits and screaming that there could be anoverpopulation problem based on the numbers. But, since we're talking about flounder "the staff" is considering lowering and partially eliminating flounder gigging. I have no doubt these people are well educated but I think they are completely wrong in their opinions. At least it doesn't appear that they are gonna do anything right now except to "keep the commission updated." We better take action or we'll all have flat bottom aluminum boats to sale.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That meeting will be about 14 miles from my house, if I'm not working, I plan on attending. I'm gonna call and get more info on it. Does anyone know what area of the property the meeting is being held at?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 87px" vAlign=top><P class=BodyBold>Time:</TD><TD vAlign=top><P class=Body>8:30 a.m.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 87px" vAlign=top><P class=BodyBold>Dates:</TD><TD vAlign=top><P class=Body>February 4-5, 2009</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 87px" vAlign=top><P class=BodyBold>Place:</TD><TD vAlign=top><P class=Body>Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort
9300 Emerald Coast Parkway West
Sandestin, FL 32550
Phone: 850-267-8000
www.sandestin.com <P class=Body>i've got to see but i beleive that the public day is thursday. i'll post when i find out.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THIS THURSDAY IS THE DAY FOR THE MEETING IN SANDESTIN.DON'T LOSE YOUR RIGHTS BY STAYING HOME!!!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

I just read the proposal and it is absurd. hopefully enough of yall can get by there and help to block it but i fear that this is just another in the trend of mismanagement of the marine resources that is happening throughout the Gulf and further. if Florida does this you can bet other states around will see it and think if they are doing this maybe we should too. and a 2-4 fish limit is totally ridiculous regardles if its rod and reel or gig or whatever. anyway, hope it is stopped but I fear it will get pushed through just like all the rest of the ridiculous regulations that have been passed around the Gulf recently.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

did anyone get to go to this??? what was said??? i am very interested in this as I am sure if FL goes in this direction thenMS and AL will not be far behind.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE needto be heard!! Did not look like many people stayed for the flounder dicussion. Need to show up and speak . FWC commission will go along with Staff recomendations if noone voices their opinion . Recreational fishers will continue to get short end of stick if they dont start getting involved. Sit back and watch and thats all you'll be able to do.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

The staff report was accepted and no action was taken. They will be watching it but there are no changes recommended for the near future. Flounder regs will remain as is.

Capt. Bob Zales, II :clap


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Man, I'm glad everyone was so determined to voice their opinions and motivated to go to the meeting but don't be so quick to criticize. The FWCC did not recommend raising the shrimp bycatch, they were evaluating that proposal put fourth by commercial shrimpers. It specifically said the staff did not recommend it. As for changing the gigging regulations it said they were considering them because not enough data has been collected. Any changes would not be immediate. It is better to be safe than sorry, plus biologists are currently working diligently on this research. I enjoy gigging myself but, if you know anything about ecology or population biology you would understand the increased value the spawners (which we so frequently gig) have on the rest of the population. The spring flounder would still be available and although we could not take advantage of the fish bottlenecking in the pass, we could still gig. Also, by the look of some of these posts, giggers do take an enormous amount of fish and it is not like this sport is catch and release.



I'm sure a lot of you will be bashing this post but at least you read it. Also, for everyone that attended the meeting (no matter what side you took) I am glad you are involved in the fisheries management.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the update, but I was working at 9-1-1 that morning and if I could've been off, I wanted to go so bad, but could'nt. I haven't had very good luck with gigging from our Jon boat yet but I want to see if I can change that this year. It is going to be my place to just get away too for a break. Hope to see some great reports from everyone soon!

Chris


----------

